# Anyone Have Pigeons?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Anyone have pigeons for sale in Tooele or Salt Lake?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's one :grin:

https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/45275190

...searching KSL..there was one guy selling some for $5 each. **** things are getting expensive!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

gdog said:


> Here's one :grin:
> 
> https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/45275190
> 
> ...searching KSL..there was one guy selling some for $5 each. **** things are getting expensive!


It even comes with a leg band.:grin:


----------

